# VW T4 Auto gearing



## Bob1066 (3 mo ago)

Hallo! I have a 2002 VW T4 auto, Autosleeper Trooper, 69K on clock. Something seems to have happened, it’s now doing 4000rpm at 70 in D position. (Not that I’m going that fast, and not sure what it did before - but it didn’t feel so frantic). FIRST is that normal and if not what should the revs at 70mph be? SECOND what could cause this and how can I fix it? Very many thanks!


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Have you checked the auto transmission fluid level?


----------



## Bob1066 (3 mo ago)

No, Pat, and thank you for the suggestion. You think low fluid level could cause this problem?


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I've heard of low fluid caudingva failure to shift up.
But a simple place to start.


----------



## Aston (3 mo ago)

Do you hear any sounds?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry Aston but I have to ask.............is that the flag of North Macedonia you are flying.
I'd love to know what it is like there for motorhoming.Especially for travelling down to Greece.
And of course welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Aston (3 mo ago)

Webby1 said:


> Sorry Aston but I have to ask.............is that the flag of North Macedonia you are flying.
> I'd love to know what it is like there for motorhoming.Especially for travelling down to Greece.
> And of course welcome to the Forum.


Yep, that is.
My girlfriend is from there, such a lovely country rich with natural places to explore and enjoy, also Greece has the same qualities and I think you will never go wrong if you decide to explore that part of Europe. 

There are a lot of people we know that are motorhoming or camping, especially during the summer. 
Catch me in the Inbox if you need any help!


----------

